# Howard Shelley



## Polednice

Are (m)any of you familiar with pianist Howard Shelley? I've been very impressed with his recordings of the Mendelssohn Piano Concertos and the Saint-Saens Second, but I haven't been able to get a feel for how well known he is.


----------



## itywltmt

I own a couple of recordings of his. He kind of reminds me of Curzon in a way - under the radar, but solid.

Our friend _Annie _sent me a link the other day for a Shelley/Beethoven cycle of the concertos. Certainly worth investigating!

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=652087


----------



## Aramis

Not one of greatest but he is valueable contributor and I'm particularly grateful to him for recording Dobrzyński's A flat major piano conceto for Chopin Institute release:










Out of Shelleys I'm still more fond of Percy Bysshe Shelley though.


----------



## clavichorder

The most notable thing for me that Howard Shelley has done, is to record the complete Clementi sonatas on the modern piano, and very well at that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Often tea 'n toast. Quantity more than quality, but he can likely fill one or two holes for some.

His Rachmaninov is abomination.

I like two of his Mozart recs.


----------



## Op.123

He is a fantastic and very under-ratted pianist. He is possibly my favourite pianist. I absolutely love his recordings of Mozart's piano concertos 24 & 21, Saint-Saens 2, Grieg, and of course the wonderful recording of the Schumann concerto, possibly my favourite recording I own.


----------



## EllenBurgess

yeah, he is much heard of..but he's really good..
i first got to know about him through a documentary since then, on my best conductors and pianists list, shelley's been a regular.


----------



## DavidA

Very good pianist. Summer rate him highly. For me his Rachmaninov is a bit undercooked. But fine Mozartian. Has produced good recordings over a wide range of repertoire. Not right up there but very good.


----------



## Guest

I quite enjoy his Rachmaninov - I have most of those recordings on Hyperion. Both albums of Preludes (Opp. 23 & 32), the Sonatas, the Variations, Moments Musicaux, Transcriptions, and the Etudes Tableaux.


----------



## Op.123

Vaneyes said:


> Often tea 'n toast. Quantity more than quality, but he can likely fill one or two holes for some.
> 
> His Rachmaninov is abomination.
> 
> I like two of his Mozart recs.


What are you on about. His Rachmaninoff is some of the best music-making I have ever heard! 
I agree, his Mozart is fantastic.


----------



## moody

Burroughs said:


> What are you on about. His Rachmaninoff is some of the best music-making I have ever heard!
> I agree, his Mozart is fantastic.


A better tone towards members who actually know what they are talking about would be advisable.
Shelley is a middle of the list alright pianist,nothing fantastic about him at all.


----------



## KenOC

moody said:


> A better tone towards members who actually know what they are talking about would be advisable.


I think that is best let lie without comment.


----------



## Op.123

moody said:


> A better tone towards members who actually know what they are talking about would be advisable.
> Shelley is a middle of the list alright pianist,nothing fantastic about him at all.


I was stating my opinion, just because some don't think much of him it doesn't mean he is just "alright".


----------



## joen_cph

moody said:


> A better tone towards members who actually know what they are talking about would be advisable.
> Shelley is a middle of the list alright pianist,nothing fantastic about him at all.


Be more polite, please!


----------



## moody

joen_cph said:


> Be more polite, please!


Am I imagining things or are you addressing me?


----------



## kv466

I like Howard...he sometimes looses it when things get tough but I overall like his approach.


----------



## joen_cph

moody said:


> Am I imagining things or are you addressing me?


Burroughs was mainly expressing what he liked, I think.


----------



## moody

joen_cph said:


> Burroughs was mainly expressing what he liked, I think.


Not really,when you say "What are you on about ?" in England it's suggesting you are being dumb and I think that is disrespectful to Vaneyes who is one of the more knowledgeable members--this is not the first example,
If you disagree you should explain why.


----------



## moody

kv466 said:


> I like Howard...he sometimes looses it when things get tough but I overall like his approach.


Well,the Earl didn't lose it now did he?
Where have you been,the way things are on TC at the moment we need you around.


----------



## kv466

moody said:


> Well,the Earl didn't lose it now did he?
> Where have you been,the way things are on TC at the moment we need you around.


I _do_ enjoy other pianists from time to time 

I see. I've been working a whole lot more than I used to so my days have been tied up more and my playing schedule hasn't diminished much because of summer so that's pretty much what it comes down to 

I'll try, though. I know _you_ especially miss me. :lol:


----------



## joen_cph

moody said:


> Not really,when you say "What are you on about ?" in England it's suggesting you are being dumb and I think that is disrespectful to Vaneyes who is one of the more knowledgeable members--this is not the first example,
> If you disagree you should explain why.


I was indeed wondering whether there was a sublety of the English language I had missed; if your outline of the phrasing is correct, I underestimated it. There has also been an increased tendency to point to people´s age recently, though.


----------



## moody

joen_cph said:


> I was indeed wondering whether there was a sublety of the English language I had missed; if your outline of the phrasing is correct, I underestimated it. There has also been an increased tendency to point to people´s age recently, though.


Maybe because there seem to be so many posts from people jumping in with both feet when it is evident they have no knowledge.
There is no problem with age or knowledge ,look at Lisztian ,look at Carter Johnson and quite a few more.
There is plenty wrong with ignorant bluster.
The thing to do is to listen and one might learn,read what Ingenue has done in her search for musical knowledge.


----------



## moody

kv466 said:


> I _do_ enjoy other pianists from time to time
> 
> I see. I've been working a whole lot more than I used to so my days have been tied up more and my playing schedule hasn't diminished much because of summer so that's pretty much what it comes down to
> 
> I'll try, though. I know _you_ especially miss me. :lol:


You're not kidding life has been empty without you !!


----------



## Op.123

moody said:


> Not really,when you say "What are you on about ?" in England it's suggesting you are being dumb and I think that is disrespectful to Vaneyes who is one of the more knowledgeable members--this is not the first example,
> If you disagree you should explain why.


My comment was not one I intended to be taken so seriously, I really like this pianist and was stating my opinion. Saying "What are you in about?" Was just a clear way of expressing my opinion and not meant to offend.


----------

